# Password geschuetztes PDF und Dokumentenbetrachter

## JoHo42

Hi Leute,

vor fast zwei Jahren, habe ich mal ein Password geschuetztes Dokument zugeschickt bekommen.

Dieses konnte ich mit dem Acrobad Reader nicht oeffnen es wurde immer noch dem Password gefragt.

Allerdings konnte ich das mit dem Dokumentenbetrachter (Gnome) ohne Password oeffnen.

Jetzt nach zwei Jahren und nach Updates fragt mich der Dokumentenbetrachter ebenfalls nach einem Password,

gleiches Dokument.

Also da geht bei mir doch etwas das Vertrauen in Linux verloren.

Wieso bauen die da diese Password abfrage ein? Das Dokument scheint nicht verschluesselt zu sein sonst

haette man das vorher auch nicht oeffnen koennen.

Also was ist da los was kann ich da gegen tun?

OK ich koennte mich durch die Source wuellen und die Stelle mit der Passwordfrage rausholen,

allerdings ist mir das zu viel Arbeit es muss doch auch ein Dokumentenbetrachter geben  der das kann.

Und irgendwie gibt mir die Situation zu denken, wird man jetzt von den Linux Programmen auch schon verarscht.

Gruss Joerg

----------

## kernelOfTruth

öffne es mit okular und deaktiviere die drm-Funktionen, damit sollte es gehen ...

----------

## JoHo42

Hi kernelOfTruth,

das eine Dokument kann ich so öffnen das andere nicht.

Naja das wichtige geht wieder obwohl ich in Okular die DRM Function aus habe.

Ist das eine Dokument echt verschlüsselt und das andere einfach nur eine Password abfrage.

Gruss Jörg

----------

